# Logo in Vektorgrafik umwandeln



## Anja74 (27. September 2007)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier und stehe total auf dem Schlauch. Ich habe mir für meine Firma ein Logo erstellt und nehme demnächst am einer Vernissage teil. Der Veranstalter braucht nun das Logo für eine Broschüre im .eps-Format als Vektordatei in Pfaden. Wie bekomme ich das auf die Schnelle hin? Für ein Nachbasteln in Freehand habe ich absolut keine Zeit. Das Logo ist mit "Effekten" ausgestattet, was die Sache sicherlich komplizierter macht.

Ich danke allen Profis für die liebe Unterstützung.
Anja


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. September 2007)

Hi,
also normalerweise kann man in einer Broschüre auch normale pixelbasierende Daten verwenden und benötigt nicht unbedingt Vektordaten wie man sie z.b unbedingt beim drucken auf eienr Schneidemaschine benötigt. Deshalb hört sich das für mich eher nach eienr pauschalen Vorgabe des Veranstalters an.
Kann es sein das die EPS auch pixelbasierend sein darf. Viele wissen nämlich nicht das EPS auch pixelbasierende daten unterstützt und sagen das mit den Vektordaten schon so proforma.

Wenn du aber das nun doch unbedingt mit Vektoren haben möchtest kannst du es in Illustrator automatisch nachzeichnen lassen. Aberum das nachbearbeiten wirst du nicht rumkommen. Warscheinlich schon allein wegen den von dir erwähnten Effekten.
Die Effekte werden dir warscheinlich die meisten Probleme machen, aber dazu kann ich dir erst was sagen wenn ich die Datei gesehen habe.

Wenn du jetzt aus Zeitmangel das nachgebaut haben möchtest kann ich dich noch an das Jobforum verweisen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## janoc (29. September 2007)

Möchte hier der Vollständigkeit halber erwähnen, dass ein Pixel-Bild im Druck nicht an die Qualität von Vektordaten herankommt – auch bei vollen, dem Druck angepassten DPI. 
Vor allem in klassischen "sponsored by" Logofeldern, also im direkten Vergleich zu Vektorlogos fällt das sogar dem ungeübten Auge auf: Das (Pixel-)Logo wirkt einfach leicht unschärfer als die anderen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. September 2007)

Hi,
eigentlich dürfte das nicht zutreffen da die vektorbasierenden Bilder durch das RIP in eine Rastergrafik umgewandelt wird.

Gruß


----------



## janoc (30. September 2007)

Dürfte vielleicht nicht, hab's aber immer wieder erlebt.


----------



## Roman-studios (1. Oktober 2007)

Kennst du das Program Vextractor 3.80 das geht prima damit


----------

